# 18/9 Mannlake Radial Extractor



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a 9/18 with the new stainless basket. It works, but I am not crazy about it. I am half tempted to see if I can buy the nylon basket from Mann Lake. I'll likely first use a torch and see if I can draw the basket back closer to my liking, since I have metal working experience with stainless.

My basket is not quite round. I have over a half inch of runout, which really throws the extractor out of balance if you have much speed.

Mann Lake forgot that stainless warps really bad when heated. You need to secure the pieces really well before TIG welding, and it really helps if you have an experienced welder who can anticipate the amount of draw. It also helps if you use thicker pieces of metal, as thin stainless warps really bad as it's hard to dissipate the heat fast enough.

To be honest, I think the pieces of the basket should have been bolted together, rather than welded, so that the basket would have been better balanced and the extractor run smoother.

With that said, it still extracts just fine for me. My extractor wobbles more than I like at lower speeds, but it gets the job done even if I don't run my final spin super fast.

It's an economy grade extractor, with economy grade quality. Are you looking for a filet mignon or hamburger, priced properly?


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

The nylon basket is out of round as well. The extractor is advertised as 18/9, but works better as 18/6. When extracting 9 deep frames, three are of necessity pushed off axis, resulting in one side not extracting well; it does however extract 18 mediums acceptably.


----------



## Blitzz (Feb 13, 2009)

Countryboy/
Did the basket come like that or got warped with the centrifugal force after use(like my homemade one)?



/
What would be the longevity of the nylon basket?


Does the nylon basket crack if left out in low temps?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Holy cow, I just reread the ad. 26 gauge? Thats paper thin. Explains why they have 4 beads in the tank.
If I m not mistaken, these are the italian extractors as well.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

MAXANT said:


> FWIW these are imported.


Maxant,

Is there an American built gear motor that matches the quality of the imported Parvalux Gear Motor on your 3100P extractors?

Some imported products are better than others...


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

BeeCurious said:


> Maxant,
> 
> Is there an American built gear motor that matches the quality of the imported Parvalux Gear Motor on your 3100P extractors?
> 
> Some imported products are better than others...


Are we talking motors here or extractors?
Baldor was made in the USA, now acquired recently by a swiss company. 
Not sure if there a better motor out there yet, but we are constantly on the search!
Parvalux is made in the UK, so its a bit reassuring.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

MAXANT said:


> Are we talking motors here or extractors?


Extractors...

My point was that the fact that something is made overseas does not necessarily mean that it is inferior.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_The extractor is advertised as 18/9, but works better as 18/6_

I discovered that 6 deeps worked better too. There are 3 brace arms that run from the center to the outside of the basket. A frame on each side of the arm seemed to be the best balance I could find.

_Countryboy/
Did the basket come like that or got warped with the centrifugal force after use(like my homemade one)?_

The basket was out of round from the factory. It was caused by lightweight pieces of stainless warping from the heat of being welded. (and possibly pieces not being cut exactly to the same length.)

_ I just reread the ad. 26 gauge? Thats paper thin. Explains why they have 4 beads in the tank._

I think the complete weight is something like 54 pounds.

Despite its problems, it's not that bad of an extractor. You can extract a decent amount, but the extractor is still small (and light) enough to bring into the kitchen. It's an economy grade extractor, not a Cadillac extractor, and it's priced accordingly. It's a good stepping stone sized extractor.

Now if you could get a well balanced basket that has <0.010 runout, and the top and bottom are within 0.010 perpendicular, I would consider this extractor to be a very excellent value. (I consider it a 'good' value as it is now.)


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Countryboy said:


> My basket is not quite round. I have over a half inch of runout, which really throws the extractor out of balance if you have much speed.
> 
> Mann Lake forgot that stainless warps really bad when heated.


Have you contacted Mann Lake about the problems? Every experience I've had with them has been very positive and when there was a problem they resolved it. This of course is a bigger problem, but at minimum they should know about the problem. Who knows they may even surprise you.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I haven't contacted them yet. I'm old fashioned - it's often simpler to fix it myself (or live with it) than to moan and complain (often to no avail.)


----------

